# Butyl Tape Vs Caulk Tape



## BB and Janice (May 4, 2014)

We were at the dealer yesterday and my son-n-law needed some tape to seal some things on the outside of his 5th wheel. They had butyl tape and caulk tape. Whats the difference? There was a difference in the texture. I bought the butyl tape since i wasn't familiar with caulk tape.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was there not any indication on where it was expected to be used? I use Butyl tape to seal all outside fittings, fixtures and windows. I guess caulk tape could be of similar use. Were they different widths? How much was the cost differential?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

From my construction experience installing skylights. Butyl will soften in the heat of the sun. It will stay pliable in wide range of temps for years. Does not shrink. Problem is the tape I use attracts dirt and should not be used as an "exposed" sealant.


----------



## BB and Janice (May 4, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> Was there not any indication on where it was expected to be used? I use Butyl tape to seal all outside fittings, fixtures and windows. I guess caulk tape could be of similar use. Were they different widths? How much was the cost differential?


No indication as to the use. It was a little wider and the texture was harder and not as sticky as the butyl tape. I think the cost was about the same. I have to go back to pick up my camper so i'll ask the mechanic the difference(if I can remember!).


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would use butyl tape for under items such as vents, windows, etc. then use ProFlex RV around the seams on walls and if on the roof use EPDM Roof Sealant.


----------

